# Lazio - Bayern Monaco. 23 febbraio, ore 21. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2021)

Gara difficilissima per Inzaghi che avrà davanti i campioni in carica della CL, il Bayern. I bavaresi arrivano in questa gara da un sconfitta in campionato contro il Francoforte.

Il match si giocherà martedì 23 febbraio ore 21 sarà visibile su Sky e Canale 5


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gara difficilissima per Inzaghi che avrà davanti i campioni in carica della CL, il Bayern. I bavaresi arrivano in questa gara da un sconfitta in campionato contro il Francoforte.
> 
> Il match si giocherà martedì 23 febbraio ore 21 sarà visibile su Sky e Canale 5



Forza Aquilotti!


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mi gioco l'1 all'andata... per un solo motivo: il Bayern fra COVID e infortuni è completamente a pezzi e lontano parente della squadra che è (cioè una squadra fortissima).. non ha fatto la fine del liverpool solo perchè ha una rosa più profonda (tranne davanti) e gioca in bundes..

Squadra fortissima, ma in difficoltà fisica. Dico Lazio per l'andata, consapevole cmq che il Bayern può vincere anche così.


----------



## unbreakable (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Mi gioco l'1 all'andata... per un solo motivo: il Bayern fra COVID e infortuni è completamente a pezzi e lontano parente della squadra che è (cioè una squadra fortissima).. non ha fatto la fine del liverpool solo perchè ha una rosa più profonda (tranne davanti) e gioca in bundes..
> 
> Squadra fortissima, ma in difficoltà fisica. Dico Lazio per l'andata, consapevole cmq che il Bayern può vincere anche così.



Hai scritto tutto te il Bayern visto ultimamente sta patendo le fatiche di questo tour de Force.. e poi una volta sul tetto del mondo un po' di appetito lo si perde..


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Hai scritto tutto te il Bayern visto ultimamente sta patendo le fatiche di questo tour de Force.. e poi una volta sul tetto del mondo un po' di appetito lo si perde..



Non seguo tutto per carità, ma ho visto difficoltà tecniche anche nel mondiale per club... cioè il bayern ha in questo momento una situazione difficile... vedremo partita "curiosa"


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Speriamo vinca la lazietta.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gara difficilissima per Inzaghi che avrà davanti i campioni in carica della CL, il Bayern. I bavaresi arrivano in questa gara da un sconfitta in campionato contro il Francoforte.
> 
> Il match si giocherà martedì 23 febbraio ore 21 sarà visibile su Sky e Canale 5



Up


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gara difficilissima per Inzaghi che avrà davanti i campioni in carica della CL, il Bayern. I bavaresi arrivano in questa gara da un sconfitta in campionato contro il Francoforte.
> 
> Il match si giocherà martedì 23 febbraio ore 21 sarà visibile su Sky e Canale 5



tiferò Lazio ovviamente, più a lungo stanno in Champions meglio è per noi in ottica quarto posto. certo passare con il Bayern è impresa molto molto ardua.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gara difficilissima per Inzaghi che avrà davanti i campioni in carica della CL, il Bayern. I bavaresi arrivano in questa gara da un sconfitta in campionato contro il Francoforte.
> 
> Il match si giocherà martedì 23 febbraio ore 21 sarà visibile su Sky e Canale 5



Vediamo sta Lazietta va


----------



## kekkopot (23 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gara difficilissima per Inzaghi che avrà davanti i campioni in carica della CL, il Bayern. I bavaresi arrivano in questa gara da un sconfitta in campionato contro il Francoforte.
> 
> Il match si giocherà martedì 23 febbraio ore 21 sarà visibile su Sky e Canale 5


Musacchio in CL...


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Mai visto il nostro top fare un rilancio con le mani di 50 m come Neuer.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Mai visto il nostro top fare un rilancio con le mani di 50 m come Neuer.



Incredibile è davvero un ossessione ahahahs è assurdo.

Concorderà [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION]


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> tiferò Lazio ovviamente, più a lungo stanno in Champions meglio è per noi in ottica quarto posto. certo passare con il Bayern è impresa molto molto ardua.



La Lazio comunque rischia una grossa penalizzazione per aver fatto giocare dei positivi.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2021)

AhahahAhahahahahahahahaaa Pistacchio


----------



## Solo (23 Febbraio 2021)

Musacchio lol


----------



## kekkopot (23 Febbraio 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Musacchio in CL...


Appunto ahahahah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Mosucchio non si smentisce.


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2021)

Musacchio alla prima di champions dopo una vita al Villarreal
ecco la papera e 0-1


----------



## Swaitak (23 Febbraio 2021)

ahaha grande Musacchio bell'assist


----------



## kekkopot (23 Febbraio 2021)

Guarda un pò con chi andavamo in giro. Miracessi


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2021)

I retropassaggi...uguale a quello di Bentacur.. questi difensori stupidi. Guardiola ha creato dei mostri


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Qua ci vuole [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] col suo ormai inconico:







Finita.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2021)

Ragà ma in campo si sente "vai vai" o "Heil Heil"


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Ecco cosa significa giocare indietro al portiere, il Bayern non ha giocato una volta al indietro la Lazio già 10, come si fa a giocare a calcio cosi ignorante.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I retropassaggi...uguale a quello di Bentacur.. questi difensori stupidi. Guardiola ha creato dei mostri



Non sono i difensori stupidi ma gli allenatori che glielo impongono.


----------



## Goro (23 Febbraio 2021)

I nostri grandi ex Reina Acerbi Musacchio più l'aggravante Patric, e chi passa


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Incredibile è davvero un ossessione ahahahs è assurdo.
> 
> Concorderà [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION]



Sai dire anche qualcosa di diverso? Perché non è la prima volta.

Se non ti sta bene non sei obbligato a leggere, spero sia l'ultima volta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

È rigorissimo questo, dai. Che pagliacciata è?


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Mai visto il nostro top fare un rilancio con le mani di 50 m come Neuer.



o dici che fa miracoli o sei ossessionato...

grande musacchio. bell'acquisto e bella cessione. un disastro.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sai dire anche qualcosa di diverso? Perché non è la prima volta.
> 
> Se non ti sta bene non sei obbligato a leggere, spero sia l'ultima volta.



Tranquillo amico, anzi scusami


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Come si fa a non dare un rigore simile, mah...


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2021)

2-0 Baya


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Spiazen


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2021)

Qui si mette male


----------



## bmb (23 Febbraio 2021)

Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere la Lazio ai quarti (anche per tenerli a distanza dal quarto posto). Ma praticamente è finita.

Spiaze. 

Ma il rigore per chi c'era?


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2021)

Davies umilia in velocità Lazzari (tra i più veloci della Serie A...)


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere la Lazio ai quarti (anche per tenerli a distanza dal quarto posto). Ma praticamente è finita.
> 
> Spiaze.
> 
> Ma il rigore per chi c'era?



Per la Lazietta


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2021)

il Bayern ha delle assenze che nelle ultime due di bundesliga l'hanno portato ad una pareggio ed una sconfitta con 5 reti subite riaprendo il campionato.
nonostante questo domina stasera contro la lazietta


----------



## Solo (23 Febbraio 2021)

Praticamente è già finita. Sia come partita che come qualificazione.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2021)

Ste mozzarelle gli fanno il solletico a Bauer


----------



## bmb (23 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Davies umilia in velocità Lazzari (tra i più veloci della Serie A...)



Che bestia alfonso.

Ha segnato il rigazzino de 17 anni. 

Però non puoi presentarti contro questi qui con Musacchio e Patric. Ci vuole almeno un Romagnoli.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2021)

Bayern che giogicchia ed è a 2-0 e non stanno manco giocando al 100%.. contro una squadra mediocre non ne hanno bisogno


----------



## Anguus (23 Febbraio 2021)

Non è che Lotito voglia anche Romagnoli? Scambio alla pari con Milinkovic Savic e non se ne parla più


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Qua ci vuole @Roten1896 col suo ormai inconico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hai voglia
comunque questo ci aspetta quando torneremo in Champions eh


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Tiro parabilissimo comunque, Reina è una sega cosmica.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tranquillo amico, anzi scusami



Va bene tutto apposto


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

Godo.
Il calcio italiano che ripudia il Milan non si tifa più. 
Tutti estranei, tutti nemici.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> hai voglia
> comunque questo ci aspetta quando torneremo in Champions eh



Se non si rinforza la squadra è ovvio. Pensare di presentarsi in CL con Maroligno (o Mosucchio, il livello è quello) sarebbe roba appunto da Lazie.

Se vai in CL primo step riscatto di Memento Mori, secondo step acquisto di un gran difensore (perché anche un Kjaer in piena forma penso sarebbe impresentabile a questi livelli, nonostante sia di svariate categorie superiore a Maroligno e alla sua controparte argentina).


----------



## 7vinte (23 Febbraio 2021)

Musacchio tolto al 30' lol


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Esce pistacchio, il suo lavoro è finito


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> o dici che fa miracoli o sei ossessionato...
> 
> grande musacchio. bell'acquisto e bella cessione. un disastro.



La colpa non è mai del difensore ma di chi lo obbliga a giocare in questo modo.


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

Musacchio lol, pure sostituito dopo 30 minuti.
Ma che cesso allucinante.
La lazio che era in difficoltà con i centrali ha pensato, come noi con Meitè, che bastasse prendere uno a caso per coprire il buco di un titolare.
Questo , nostro come loro, è il risultato.
MAI mettere in squadra gente mediocre,MAI.
Piuttosto mettici uno fuori ruolo ma, come Calabria nel nostro caso, che sia uno dentro al progetto, uno coinvolto, uno soprattutto abbastanza capace.
Cmq non c'è partita, ed in Italia la Lazio cmq da la rumba a molti pure all'Inter sul piano del gioco, tra il Bayern e tutte le squadre italiane ci sono veramente N categorie di mezzo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Godo.
> Il calcio italiano che ripudia il Milan non si tifa più.
> Tutti estranei, tutti nemici.



Spero solo che non finisca come nel 2017/2018, dove l’Inda fece un grandissimo girone d’andata poi crollo verticale e si giocò il quarto posto con la Lazio, perché noi non abbiamo il loro culo (sappiamo come finì lo spareggio CL con la Lazio all’ultima giornata, De Vrij da ufficio inchieste).


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> La colpa non è mai del difensore ma di chi lo obbliga a giocare in questo modo.



be diciamo che non è il suo unico difetto però...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Piuttosto mettici uno fuori ruolo ma, come Calabria nel nostro caso, che sia uno dentro al progetto, uno coinvolto, uno soprattutto abbastanza capace.



Calabria infatti da centrocampista è il migliore della rosa, tolti Kessie e Bennacer (diciamo che se manda uno dei due Calabria è il rimpiazzo migliore, nonostante sia un terzino). E non è una bella notizia questa, tutt’altro.


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2021)

un tiro al bersaglio,impresentabile lazio


----------



## Goro (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se non si rinforza la squadra è ovvio. Pensare di presentarsi in CL con Maroligno sarebbe roba appunto da Lazie.



Al posto della Lazio potevano esserci noi, l'Inter o la Roma, sarebbe uguale. Ormai quelle quattro-cinque big hanno un livello troppo alto, la SuperLega esiste già da quando hanno radunato i giocatori migliori lasciando le briciole alle altre. Se giochi col Bayern già sai che vincerai una volta ogni dieci se ti dice bene, solo la Juve purtroppo ha tenuto botta in Europa negli anni e continuerà così.

Una squadra come il Bayern lascia andare Alaba a 0 e prende Upamecano a 43 milioni in piena crisi Covid come se nulla fosse, questo dopo anni in cui hanno costruito top giocatori su top giocatori, come fai a recuperare un gap simile con pochi investimenti in tanti anni, saranno sempre avanti a te ormai... per un Tomori che prendi loro ne prendono tre, per un Diaz che esplode loro hanno tre Musiala ecc.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2021)

Che cesso sto Patrick


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be diciamo che non è il suo unico difetto però...



Non c'entra,è il concetto che è sbagliato, può sbagliare qualsiasi giocatore, se si gioca in avanti invece che indietro questo non succede.


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Calabria infatti da centrocampista è il migliore della rosa, tolti Kessie e Bennacer. E non è una bella notizia.



Cmq non ti sento dire che il Bayern è dopato, c'è Sule alto 2 metri che peserà 200 kg eppure fa il terzino e pure bene andando via in velocità a Marusic lol.
Quanto viaggiano questi, fanno spavento tanto sono elettrici e dominanti nel loro modo di pensare calcio.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Sembrano due squadre che giocano in due categorie differenti


----------



## bmb (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Godo.
> Il calcio italiano che ripudia il Milan non si tifa più.
> Tutti estranei, tutti nemici.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Cmq non ti sento dire che il Bayern è dopato, c'è Sule alto 2 metri che peserà 200 kg eppure fa il terzino e pure bene andando via in velocità a Marusic lol.
> Quanto viaggiano questi, fanno spavento tanto sono elettrici e dominanti nel loro modo di pensare calcio.



Il Bayern ha grandi giocatori, non delle nullità che sono tali ovunque tranne che a Monaco e che in due anni passano da un fisico da ragioner Filini ad un fisico simil Arnold 1984 tipo Gosens, big difference.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Questi ora si concentrano solo sul quarto posto...occhio a loro e atalanta, mi fanno paurissima


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque in Europa c'è solo il Milan dai..scomparsi noi le Itagliane che si sono presentate in Europa sono state una più imbarazzante dell'altra. L'altra squadra, la fogna di Torino, aveva un allenatore che ti garantiva almeno i quarti ogni anno e lo hanno mandato via per Saurizio o il Maestro.

Ripartire da Allegri, il prossimo anno, sarebbe tanta roba (in caso di mancata CL)


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Febbraio 2021)

Il Bayern ha almeno 8-9 giocatori di un livello superiore, da altissima champions.
La lazio ne ha forse 1 di quel livello (fisico e tecnico), Milinkovic. Del resto non ne giocherebbe uno titolare al bayern.
Rispetto a noi, col Bayern penso che non ci siano 8 giocatori "top" di differenza, ma almeno 5-6 ad oggi ci sono assolutamente tutti, bisogna essere onesti. Musacchio non ha tenuto 30' in campo. Imbarazzante ed improponibile a questo livello.

Per far capire che se ci vai in champions non serve gente "a completamento" della rosa, bensì dei titolari inamovibili che rendano riserve alcuni titolari di oggi....

p.s Sule è sottovalutato, tutti parlano di Alaba e Davis, ma dietro Sule è tanta roba a destra... sia come fisicità (dote principale) che come progressione e tecnica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Al posto della Lazio potevano esserci noi, l'Inter o la Roma, sarebbe uguale. Ormai quelle quattro-cinque big hanno un livello troppo alto, la SuperLega esiste già da quando hanno radunato i giocatori migliori lasciando le briciole alle altre. Se giochi col Bayern già sai che vincerai una volta ogni dieci se ti dice bene, solo la Juve purtroppo ha tenuto botta in Europa negli anni e continuerà così.
> 
> Una squadra come il Bayern lascia andare Alaba a 0 e prende Upamecano a 43 milioni in piena crisi Covid come se nulla fosse, questo dopo anni in cui hanno costruito top giocatori su top giocatori, come fai a recuperare un gap simile con pochi investimenti in tanti anni, saranno sempre avanti a te ormai... per un Tomori che prendi loro ne prendono tre, per un Diaz che esplode loro hanno tre Musiala ecc.



Se torni in CL stabilmente poi il gap lo limi, se stai fuori dal giro che conta per 8 anni è chiaro che finisci così. I gobbi nel periodo dal 2014/2015 al 2017/2018 per dire non erano inferiori al Bayern, il loro fatturato attuale è dovuto alla CL costante (non certo al loro stadietto che gli dà 50 milioni all’anno, solo 15 in più di San Siro).


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern ha grandi giocatori, non delle nullità che sono tali ovunque tranne che a Monaco e che in due anni passano da un fisico da ragioner Filini ad un fisico simil Arnold 1984 tipo Gosens, big difference.



Cmq la Lazio riesce a reggere , qualcosa ha creato davanti, dietro balla sempre però non è morta come noi, noi stasera avremmo preso da 7 ai 9 gol e non sto scherzando, sarebbe stata la fine evidente dopo un 2-0 dopo 10 minuti, perchè questi rullano per 90 e ti intimoriscono totalmente, sarei stato tanto curioso di vedere l'Atalanta contro questi stasera.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2021)

3-0 Baya

Occhio che ne prendono 6-7


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Febbraio 2021)

E tre


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2021)

Madonna sto Patrick... imbarazzante


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2021)

stiamo scherzando ?
è champions questa ?
meglio le squadre del campionato del mondo per club


----------



## Swaitak (23 Febbraio 2021)

troppo forti


----------



## chicagousait (23 Febbraio 2021)

Questi prenderanno un'imbarcata


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

Godo.
Inzaghi col pianto annaffiera' il campo nel post gara.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2021)

questa finisce più o meno come le partite europee top dei loro cugini romanisti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Cmq la Lazio riesce a reggere , qualcosa ha creato davanti, dietro balla sempre però non è morta come noi, noi stasera avremmo preso da 7 ai 9 gol e non sto scherzando, sarebbe stata la fine evidente dopo un 2-0 dopo 10 minuti, perchè questi rullano per 90 e ti intimoriscono totalmente, sarei stato tanto curioso di vedere l'Atalanta contro questi stasera.



Il Milan delle ultime partite (ma pure prima di La Spezia eh, siamo stati dominati in casa nostra dal Crotone fino al 2-0) è roba da salvezza tranquilla, o svoltiamo o ci saranno da prendere provvedimenti.


----------



## bmb (23 Febbraio 2021)

Non ci voleva proprio un risultato così disastroso. Al ritorno si presenteranno con le riserve.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2021)

0-3. che scempio sta Lazietta. Comunquelo loro devastanti


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Milan delle ultime partite (ma pure prima di La Spezia eh, siamo stati dominati in casa nostra dal Crotone fino al 2-0) è roba da salvezza tranquilla, o svoltiamo o ci saranno da prendere provvedimenti.



Sicuro come l'aria.


----------



## bmb (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Godo.
> Inzaghi col pianto annaffiera' il campo nel post gara.



Si ma un allenatore non può dire in conferenza stampa che col Bayern era impossibile. Ci sta pensarlo, ma non puoi esporti così.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spero solo che non finisca come nel 2017/2018, dove l’Inda fece un grandissimo girone d’andata poi crollo verticale e si giocò il quarto posto con la Lazio, perché noi non abbiamo il loro culo (sappiamo come finì lo spareggio CL con la Lazio all’ultima giornata, De Vrij da ufficio inchieste).



Hanno comprato de vrij con una giornata di anticipo. 
Lo sappiamo tutti.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Cmq non ti sento dire che il Bayern è dopato, c'è Sule alto 2 metri che peserà 200 kg eppure fa il terzino e pure bene andando via in velocità a Marusic lol.
> Quanto viaggiano questi, fanno spavento tanto sono elettrici e dominanti nel loro modo di pensare calcio.



L'unica squadra italiana che ha un gioco europeo oggi è L'Atalanta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque in Europa c'è solo il Milan dai..scomparsi noi le Itagliane che si sono presentate in Europa sono state una più imbarazzante dell'altra. L'altra squadra, la fogna di Torino, aveva un allenatore che ti garantiva almeno i quarti ogni anno e lo hanno mandato via per Saurizio o il Maestro.
> 
> Ripartire da Allegri, il prossimo anno, sarebbe tanta roba (in caso di mancata CL)



In caso di mancata CL arriverebbe Rangnick o peggio, e allenerebbe una rosa mutilata, altroché Allegri, per questo dico che non ci deve manco essere questa opzione, quelle mezze seghe devono andarci ad ogni costo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno comprato de vrij con una giornata di anticipo.
> Lo sappiamo tutti.



L’onestà specchiata del ratto prescritto.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si ma un allenatore non può dire in conferenza stampa che col Bayern era impossibile. Ci sta pensarlo, ma non puoi esporti così.



Così ha detto?
Allora ha iniziato ad annaffiare dalla vigilia. 
Olimpico buono per cercare le lumache.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2021)

I fenomeni della Serie A. Milkonvic Savic 1000 mln Immobile 1929329 milioni

Imbarazzante lasciare un posto in cl a questa Lazio o Roma


----------



## bmb (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Così ha detto?
> Allora ha iniziato ad annaffiare dalla vigilia.
> Olimpico buono per cercare le lumache.



"Loro quasi ingiocabili". 

Praticamente ha gettato la spugna prima del gong.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Febbraio 2021)

Il Bayern ha ricordato a tutti perchè è campione d'Europa.

Non lo avrei mai detto, considerato i loro mille problemi di formazione. Mai avrei pensato ad una vittoria netta del Bayern, anzi avrei giocato l'1 della Lazio.

Invece.. ennesima dimostrazione della pochezza itagliota e delle assurde sopravvalutazioni dei giocatori nostrani....

Complimenti ad Inzaghi per la scelta Musacchio, fa pari con la scelta di Pioli di domenica...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2021)

sti qua tra panchina/non convocati hanno gente come Hernandez, Pavard, Javi Martinez, Gnabry, Tolisso, Muller. Tutta gente che sarebbe titolarissima da noi


----------



## eldero (23 Febbraio 2021)

Bayern ingiocabile per questa Lazio. e quasi per tutti.


----------



## bmb (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> L'unica squadra italiana che ha un gioco europeo oggi è L'Atalanta.



Sono gli unici ad avere il ritmo di certe corazzate. Anche noi fino a novembre andavamo a mille, ma evidentemente non era il nostro reale livello. L'Atalanta lo fa da tre stagioni ormai.


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> L'unica squadra italiana che ha un gioco europeo oggi è L'Atalanta.



Esatto e le vittorie a liverpool e amsterdam sono li a dimostrarlo.
La mentalità è quella.
90 minuti di corsa,di attenzione, di pressing, ma anche di tecnica elevata e giocatori messi al posto giusto.
Per me domani quelli passeggiano sul R.Madrid, sarò felice di sbagliarmi ma ho questa sensazione dopo aver visto la formazione dei blancos.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Febbraio 2021)

una volta eravamo noi il "bayern" di stasera. Che nostalgia....

Comunque sono sempre più convinto che nel calcio di oggi la fisicità unita alla tecnica sia fondamentale, il bayern sono dei carrarmati, guarda sule, davis, gorezka, tutta gente che si difende tecnicamente ma che ti ribalta a livello di fisicità. chi non ha "fisicità", come Coman e Sanè ha il cambio di passo e di velocità. Se non sei più fisico o se non sei veloce più del tuo avversario diretto o sei messi o nel calcio di oggi i giocatori "di posizione" fan fatica...


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Il Bayern è una squadra che gioca un calcio vario, c'è il corto e c'è il lungo, c'è lo spazzare quando si è in difficoltà ( cosa che in Italia ci vergognamo a fare) c'è il tiro da fuori, c'è l'appoggio sulla punta per l'uscita insomma c'è tutto.

Noi in Italia sappiamo fare solo possesso palla,e tiki taka con il portiere,il giorno che qualcuno capirà che questo e il gioco di 20anni fa ( spacciato x gioco moderno) inizieremo la nostra risalita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2021)

Quanto è scarso Musacchio


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sti qua tra panchina/non convocati hanno gente come Hernandez, Pavard, Javi Martinez, Gnabry, Tolisso, Muller. Tutta gente che sarebbe titolarissima da noi



150/200 mln in panchina.. ma il Bayern non spende  certo quando non spende ruba i migliori giocatori a zero dalle succursali in Germania.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Febbraio 2021)

che asfaltata. 

certo che presentarsi con musacchio.... volete anche romagnoli magari ? cuore biancoceleste...magari lotito ci casca...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> una volta eravamo noi il "bayern" di stasera. Che nostalgia....
> 
> Comunque sono sempre più convinto che nel calcio di oggi la fisicità unita alla tecnica sia fondamentale, il bayern sono dei carrarmati, guarda sule, davis, gorezka, tutta gente che si difende tecnicamente ma che ti ribalta a livello di fisicità. chi non ha "fisicità", come Coman e Sanè ha il cambio di passo e di velocità. Se non sei più fisico o se non sei veloce più del tuo avversario diretto o sei messi o nel calcio di oggi i giocatori "di posizione" fan fatica...





rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è una squadra che gioca un calcio vario, c'è il corto e c'è il lungo, c'è lo spazzare quando si è in difficoltà ( cosa che in Italia ci vergognamo a fare) c'è il tiro da fuori, c'è l'appoggio sulla punta per l'uscita insomma c'è tutto.
> 
> Noi in Italia sappiamo fare solo possesso palla,e tiki taka con il portiere,il giorno che qualcuno capirà che questo e il gioco di 20anni fa ( spacciato x gioco moderno) inizieremo la nostra risalita.



Grandi verità concordo pienissimamente.
Ma prendere la gente forte che ha delle skill da ++++ è proprio la differenza da quelle che hanno solo +, gente veloce ma realmente veloce, con grande tecnica, che usa entrambi i piedi (cosa molto importante in questo calcio veloce e fitto) ma soprattutto mentalmente dominante.
Noi eravamo così in Europa, meno in campionato, perchè la proprietà spingeva tantissimo sulla grandeur europea/mondiale piu' che in quella nostrana, e si vedeva.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sono gli unici ad avere il ritmo di certe corazzate. Anche noi fino a novembre andavamo a mille, ma evidentemente non era il nostro reale livello. L'Atalanta lo fa da tre stagioni ormai.



Va beh ma cosa c'entra quelli sono dopati , non è che hanno uno dei migliori giochi d'Europa.


----------



## unbreakable (23 Febbraio 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Hai scritto tutto te il Bayern visto ultimamente sta patendo le fatiche di questo tour de Force.. e poi una volta sul tetto del mondo un po' di appetito lo si perde..



Meno male che avevano perso fame ghgh..mi autocito per la cavolata scritta..comunque difesa lazio inguardabile


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Febbraio 2021)

Con la squadra di base che hanno, dietro hanno già preso Upamecano per rimpiazzare in futuro Alaba, se davanti riescono a prendere Halaand per lewandoski questi restano al top per altri 10 anni.


----------



## bmb (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Va beh ma cosa c'entra quelli sono dopati , non è che hanno uno dei migliori giochi d'Europa.



Anche questo è vero.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sono gli unici ad avere il ritmo di certe corazzate. Anche noi fino a novembre andavamo a mille, ma evidentemente non era il nostro reale livello. L'Atalanta lo fa da tre stagioni ormai.



Forse non siamo quelli di Novembre ma sicuramente non siamo neanche quelli di adesso.

Per quanto riguarda i bergamosci, sarei curioso di vedere cosa farebbe il Milan se avesse Jens Bangsbo come preparatore. 



bmb ha scritto:


> Anche questo è vero.



Stesso preparatore della Juve di Agricola, le coincidenze a volte sono strane, perché sia chiaro, sono solo coincidenze, nient’altro che coincidenze.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non c'entra,è il concetto che è sbagliato, può sbagliare qualsiasi giocatore, se si gioca in avanti invece che indietro questo non succede.



si ma son d'accordo. ma musacchio un cesso anche con l'allenatore che gli dice di giocare avanti. cioè non si salva.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Esatto e le vittorie a liverpool e amsterdam sono li a dimostrarlo.
> La mentalità è quella.
> 90 minuti di corsa,di attenzione, di pressing, ma anche di tecnica elevata e giocatori messi al posto giusto.
> Per me domani quelli passeggiano sul R.Madrid, sarò felice di sbagliarmi ma ho questa sensazione dopo aver visto la formazione dei blancos.



Corsa, pressing, chiusure preventive, recupero palla e immediata verticalizzazione.

Invece gli altri si pavoneggiano se hanno avuto 80% di possesso palla anche se la partita la perdono.il mondo ormai gira al contrario.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2021)

Ahahahhahahahahahaha ma che è sta roba???


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2021)

Che autogol imbarazzante

Se il Bayern non si ferma ne fa tranquillamente altri 4


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Poker, che bestia Sanè


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Corsa, pressing, chiusure preventive, recupero palla e immediata verticalizzazione.
> 
> Invece gli altri si pavoneggiano se hanno avuto 80% di possesso palla anche se la partita la perdono.il mondo ormai gira al contrario.



Proprio così'.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Autogol ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2021)

Spettacolo.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Che figuraccia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2021)

mamma mia che rabbia e tristezza nel vedere questa corazzata Bayern, quello che potremmo essere noi se Berlusca non ci avesse fatto cadere nel nulla totale. Pensare che sti qui da noi le hanno sempre prese pesantemente nella storia, sempre.


----------



## bmb (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Forse non siamo quelli di Novembre ma sicuramente non siamo neanche quelli di adesso.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i bergamosci, sarei curioso di vedere cosa farebbe il Milan se avesse Jens Bangsbo come preparatore.
> 
> ...



A pensar male si fa peccato...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2021)

Scusate, ma per quale ASSURDO ED INCOMPRENSIBILE motivo il Bayern dopo che ha fatto il primo gol non ha smesso di giocare come facciamo SEMPRE noi?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Esatto e le vittorie a liverpool e amsterdam sono li a dimostrarlo.
> La mentalità è quella.
> 90 minuti di corsa,di attenzione, di pressing, ma anche di tecnica elevata e giocatori messi al posto giusto.
> Per me domani quelli passeggiano sul R.Madrid, sarò felice di sbagliarmi ma ho questa sensazione dopo aver visto la formazione dei blancos.



I fenomeni atalantini intanto hanno perso con la Lazio che stasera ne ha già presi 4 e si sono fatti rimontare da 3-0 a 3-3 dal Torino, la loro unica forza è l’atletismo perché tecnicamente sono da metà classifica, spero che domani sera la storia si imponga e il Real rimetta al loro posto questi bifolchi, se Zapata poi rimanesse zoppo e storpio a vita (tanto è già brutto come un Australopitecus Afarensis) stapperei quello buono.

A Zapata non auguro un infortunio, auguro di rimanere storpio, a lui e a De Roon.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lo schifoso sistema itagliano godrà se anche questi del Bayern ci passeranno avanti come titoli continentali.

Nel frattempo, tutto quello che il sistema riesce a produrre sono questi aborti di squadre che riescono a fare la voce grossa solo con gente mafiosa come Lotirchio. Appena mettono il naso fuori di casa, le squadre estere si fregano le mani, e vai di goleada.

Noi davamo 5-0 al RM, giusto per dirne una, e tutti si inchinavano muti.

Svendita totale della nazione pure nel calcio. Che degrado.


----------



## bmb (23 Febbraio 2021)

Che tranvata teribbile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> A pensar male si fa peccato...



Ma va la, ma che dici, tutte rosicate, è una coincidenza che questi se la giochino con tutti anche in Europa con un livello tecnico da decimo posto in Serie A, è una coincidenza che abbiano lo stesso preparatore della Juve di Agricola, è una coincidenza che tutti i loro giocatori tornino nullità appena lasciato Bèrghem, così come erano nullità prima di arrivarci, tutta una serie di coincidenze incredibili ma sempre coincidenze.

Dio è bergamasco.


----------



## falconez (23 Febbraio 2021)

Io fossi in S.Inzaghi ritirerei la squadra per manifesta inferiorità.
A che serve stare li a prenderne 10?


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma per quale ASSURDO ED INCOMPRENSIBILE motivo il Bayern dopo che ha fatto il primo gol non ha smesso di giocare come facciamo SEMPRE noi?



Perché hanno un gioco fantastico dove c'è sempre la ricerca della verticalita, lo fa solo solo L'Atalanta.

Saranno dopati anche questi del Bayern


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Perché hanno un gioco fantastico dove c'è sempre la ricerca della verticalita, lo fa solo solo L'Atalanta.
> 
> Saranno dopati anche questi del Bayern



Si ma noi lo facciamo con chiunque, letteralmente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2021)

abbiamo affrontato il Bayern 10 volte nella storia in partite ufficiali.

6 vittorie Milan
3 pareggi
1 sconfitta (semi-finale 1990 coppa campioni ma comunque passammo il turno e poi andavamo a vincere la coppa)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> abbiamo affrontato il Bayern 10 volte nella storia in partite ufficiali.
> 
> 6 vittorie Milan
> 3 pareggi
> 1 sconfitta (semi-finale 1990 coppa campioni ma comunque passammo il turno e poi andavamo a vincere la coppa)



È vero, siamo la loro bestia nera, Oliver Khan in particolare ha ingoiato tonnellate di melma da noi. Speriamo di tornare a quei livelli col tempo.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Febbraio 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che figuraccia



Ne più ne meno di quelle che faremo noi al cospetto di certe squadre se ci presentiamo ai nastri di partenza della prossima Champions con la formazione attuale,sempre se ci arriviamo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ne più ne meno di quelle che faremo noi al cospetto di certe squadre se ci presentiamo ai nastri di partenza della prossima Champions con la formazione attuale,sempre se ci arriviamo.



Se ci andremo non credo che ci presenteremo con la formazione attuale dai, sarebbe follia pura. In particolare in difesa Romagnoli è già improponibile per la Serie A ma pure Kjaer temo che a questi livelli sarebbe come un pesciolino rosso in un mare di squali, nonostante in Serie A il suo livello sia di tutto rispetto, se ci qualifichiamo è imperativo:

1. Prendere Thauvin (perché Castiglione della Pescaia e Salam Aleikum non si possono vedere).

2. Riscattare Memento Mori.

3. Prendere un altro difensore di livello ed esperienza da affiancare a Memento.

E ovviamente confermare Ibra il prossimo anno (perché con una sola partecipazione non avremo i fondi per prendere una grande punta che non lo faccia rimpiangere).

Così avremmo qualche speranza di arrivare attorno ai quarti di finale (che sarebbero tanti soldi che ci permetterebbero di rinforzare ulteriormente la squadra, perché sarebbero premi che andrebbero ad aggiungersi a quelli della successiva qualificazione).


----------



## __king george__ (23 Febbraio 2021)

beh hanno fatto un gol importante...ora devono solo andare la a vincere 4-0


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Perché hanno un gioco fantastico dove c'è sempre la ricerca della verticalita, lo fa solo solo L'Atalanta.
> 
> Saranno dopati anche questi del Bayern



Secondo certe teorie son tutti dopati tranne il Milan, e a me vien anche da dire "peccato" a sto punto, visto che gli altri corrono e noi passeggiamo dopo 5 minuti  
Ma perchè non troviamo anche noi uno con le bumbe giuste???


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Secondo certe teorie son tutti dopati tranne il Milan



Nessuno ha mai detto un’idiozia del genere, si è detto che non è normale ottenere quei risultati con giocatori tecnicamente da decimo posto che non fanno la differenza da nessuna parte tranne che a Bèrghem. 

Poi vabbè qui leggo che avrebbero grosse possibilità di vincere la coppa (quando ci sono PSG, Bayern e City in giro) ed è meglio che non dica niente al riguardo.


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se ci andremo non credo che ci presenteremo con la formazione attuale dai, sarebbe follia pura. In particolare in difesa Romagnoli è già improponibile per la Serie A ma pure Kjaer temo che a questi livelli sarebbe come un pesciolino rosso in un mare di squali, nonostante in Serie A il suo livello sia di tutto rispetto, se ci qualifichiamo è imperativo:
> 
> 1. Prendere Thauvin (perché Castiglione della Pescaia e Salam Aleikum non si possono vedere).
> 
> ...



Il bayern ha 22 giocatori che da noi sarebbero considerati la stella della squadra, hai voglia a migliorare la rosa con 3 innesti.
Però dovrà essere sicuramente un inizio, colmare realmente le voragini, non fare caxxate come meitè mandzukic , non panchinare romagnoli.
Queste sono cose che una squadra di alto spessore non si puo' permettere.
Io uno come spiaze che cambia musacchio dopo 30 minuti lo vorrei sempre , cmq, romagnoli non avrebbe visto il campo quest'anno con un allenatore di polso.



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha mai detto un’idiozia del genere, si è detto che non è normale ottenere quei risultati con giocatori tecnicamente da decimo posto che non fanno la differenza da nessuna parte tranne che a Bèrghem.
> 
> Poi vabbè qui leggo che avrebbero grosse possibilità di vincere la coppa (quando ci sono PSG, Bayern e City in giro) ed è meglio che non dica niente al riguardo.



Vincere la coppa no, possiblita' di fare figure belle sì, che poi tutto puo' succedere se affronti il Real Madrid, seppure rabberciato davanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il bayern ha 22 giocatori che da noi sarebbero considerati la stella della squadra, hai voglia a migliorare la rosa con 3 innesti.
> Però dovrà essere sicuramente un inizio, colmare realmente le voragini, non fare caxxate come meitè mandzukic , non panchinare romagnoli.
> Queste sono cose che una squadra di alto spessore non si puo' permettere.
> Io uno come spiaze che cambia musacchio dopo 30 minuti lo vorrei sempre , cmq, romagnoli non avrebbe visto il campo quest'anno con un allenatore di polso.



È ovvio che non puoi colmare il gap in un anno, anche Maldini ha detto che serviranno almeno 3 partecipazioni per cominciare a tornare a livelli simili alle big.

Però il livello andrà alzato, questo è sicuro, altro che prendere dei bidoni finiti o dei carneadi totali che manco chi è cresciuto a pane e FM ha la più pallida idea di chi siano.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma son d'accordo. ma musacchio un cesso anche con l'allenatore che gli dice di giocare avanti. cioè non si salva.



Va bene non è una cima Mustacchio, ma questo tipo d'errore e un errore di concetto che fa il 90% delle squadre italiane,anche il Milan.

27 passaggi indietro a Donnarumma, e naturale giocare un calcio da schifo quando devi attaccare sempre una squadra schierata.


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È ovvio che non puoi colmare il gap in un anno, anche Maldini ha detto che serviranno almeno 3 partecipazioni per cominciare a tornare a livelli simili alle big.
> 
> Però il livello andrà alzato, questo è sicuro, altro che prendere dei bidoni finiti o dei carneadi totali che manco chi è cresciuto a pane e FM ha la più pallida idea di chi siano.



Esatto, piu' soldi ergo giocatori nel momento giusto della carriera che possano davvero dare qualcosa subito, non giovinotti da far maturare o cadaveri gia' finiti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Esatto, piu' soldi ergo giocatori nel momento giusto della carriera che possano davvero dare qualcosa subito, non giovinotti da far maturare o cadaveri gia' finiti.



Eh si, è quello che ci vuole, al massimo come innesto “esperto” potrebbe andare bene un Ramos, ma serve comunque gente di livello (tutta gente che è arrivabile, sia per questioni di soldi che di appeal, solo coi fondi della Coppona).


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se ci andremo non credo che ci presenteremo con la formazione attuale dai, sarebbe follia pura. In particolare in difesa Romagnoli è già improponibile per la Serie A ma pure Kjaer temo che a questi livelli sarebbe come un pesciolino rosso in un mare di squali, nonostante in Serie A il suo livello sia di tutto rispetto, se ci qualifichiamo è imperativo:
> 
> 1. Prendere Thauvin (perché Castiglione della Pescaia e Salam Aleikum non si possono vedere).
> 
> ...


Secondo me se vai in champions e vuoi lottare per tentare di passare il girone (dove sarai 4 fascia...) servono:

Difensore Centrale (Botman?)
Difensore Centrale (Tomori?)
Terzino Destro (Emerson Royal?)
Centrocampista Centrale (Koopmeiners?)
Trequartista moderno (??)
Ala Destra (Stengs?)

Parlo di 6 innesti, tutti potenzialmente titolari o vice-titolari dello stesso livello.
Peccato che 6 innesti di questo tipo significano 100 milioni.
Ma senza, secondo me non riesci a gestire il doppio livello campionato champions senza dover penalizzarne uno dei due.


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me se vai in champions e vuoi lottare per tentare di passare il girone (dove sarai 4 fascia...) servono:
> 
> Difensore Centrale (Botman?)
> Difensore Centrale (Tomori?)
> ...



Credo che al momento attuale se sei in quarta fascia finire terzi per andare in e.league sarebbe già un grande risultato, in caso di girone molto complesso.
Ma intanto qualifichiamoci che al momento attuale se non si cambia rotta non ci andiamo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me se vai in champions e vuoi lottare per tentare di passare il girone (dove sarai 4 fascia...) servono:
> 
> Difensore Centrale (Botman?)
> Difensore Centrale (Tomori?)
> ...



Dopo dipende anche dal girone ci capiterà, al tempo dell’ultima partecipazione (2013/2014) arrivammo agli ottavi con una squadra imbarazzante che non aveva nessun giocatore che sarebbe titolare nel Milan di oggi.

Se ci capiterà un girone di ferro saranno volatili per diabetici.

Su tutti gli innesti che dici, magari. Con quelli vinceremmo lo scudo in carrozza e arriveremmo ai quarti abbastanza facilmente (a meno di non beccare subito una corazzata agli ottavi), secondo me.



Lambro ha scritto:


> Credo che al momento attuale se sei in quarta fascia finire terzi per andare in e.league sarebbe già un grande risultato, in caso di girone molto complesso.
> Ma intanto qualifichiamoci che al momento attuale se non si cambia rotta non ci andiamo.



E se non ci andremo rimarremo a zeru tituli ancora per anni. Nel 2026 non vorrei dover ricordare l’ultimo trofeo ufficiale vinto dieci anni prima, cioè il portaombrelli di Doha (che vale poco più di una Birra Moretti).

Dal dopoguerra ad oggi non siamo mai stati perdenti e senza vincere trofei importanti per così tanto tempo (tra il 1968 e il 1979 non vincemmo scudi ma vincemmo una CL, una coppa intercontinentale, 2 coppe delle coppe - la seconda coppa europea per importanza al tempo- e 4 coppe Italia, oltre a due scudetti rubatici dai gobbi nel 1971/1972 e il 1972/1973).


----------



## danjr (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il bayern ha 22 giocatori che da noi sarebbero considerati la stella della squadra, hai voglia a migliorare la rosa con 3 innesti.
> Però dovrà essere sicuramente un inizio, colmare realmente le voragini, non fare caxxate come meitè mandzukic , non panchinare romagnoli.
> Queste sono cose che una squadra di alto spessore non si puo' permettere.
> Io uno come spiaze che cambia musacchio dopo 30 minuti lo vorrei sempre , cmq, romagnoli non avrebbe visto il campo quest'anno con un allenatore di polso.
> ...


Spiaze è veramente bravo, ha una difesa che definire ridicola è un complimento.... una difesa che forse si trova gente migliore in serie b.


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Spiaze è veramente bravo, ha una difesa che definire ridicola è un complimento.... una difesa che forse si trova gente migliore in serie b.



vero, concordo.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

anche stasera il gol con la costruzione dal basso la vederemo la prossima volta.

Il gol preso lo abbiamo visto subito invece.

Che calcio ignorante che giochiamo in italia.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Mai visto il nostro top fare un rilancio con le mani di 50 m come Neuer.



Il nostro Neuer ha 21 anni...Neuer a 21 dov'era?? Non sto difendendo eh, dico solo che ha molto tempo per migliorare


----------

